# need some more help please



## dolfans (Feb 20, 2008)

i have a 86 720 truck and it changed the dist cap and the 2 coils and a new wire from the coil to the cap (the wire broke on both ends).it would not start and then it did it was very rough and smoking.i get it to run normal and let it run for a few mins.i turned it off and walked to the motor and saw it was smoking around the motor and the headers.it was hard to see where it was coming from and i waited again and i started it up and still did.it has been awhile sinse it was drove and this past monday i drove it for a few miles and was ok and the other day it would not run.that is when i found the wire was broken.what do you think it is and why and how danagers is it thanks


----------

